# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  t-3, for drug testing

## GET BIG

How long does t-3, stay in the body as far as drug testing getting ready for a tested show, looking for some answers.

----------


## CYCLEON

they dont test for t3

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> *they dont test for t3*


Really? You sure?

----------


## ptbyjason

They test for the following in a steroid drug test:
Bolasterone
Boldenone 
4-Chlorotestosterone
Epitestosterone
Fluoxymesterone (Halotestin )
Furazabol
Mesterolone
Methandienone (Dianabol )
Methandriol
Methenolone (Primonabol)
Methyltestosterone 
Norenthandrolone
Norethindrone
Nandrolone (19-Nortestosterone)
Oxandrolone (Anavar )
Oxymesterone (Theranabol)
Oxymetholone (Anadrol )
Stanozolol 
Testosterone 
Testosterone/Epitestosterone Ration (1.7)
Probenecid (Benemid) Blocking/Masking Agent
Clenbuterol Anti-Catabolic Agent

----------


## CTX

Can anyone tell me how long Stanozolol stays in the body to pass a drug test.

----------


## bigpig

whats up fellas, my 1st post. question is during a routine drug test for employment is steroids tested

----------


## wimp

no, not usually.

----------


## F365

THINKING OF USING DBOL HAV LOOKED EVERY WHERE FOR INFO ON HOW LONG ITS IN UR URINE FOR I KNOW ITS SHORT LIVED IN BLOOD BUT HOW LONG DOES IT STAY IN UR URINE FOR IOC TESTS!!!!

IN PURSUIT OF OLYMPIC MEDAL!!!

----------


## mountiebenchmonster

Muscletalk.co.uk lists it as being 5 weeks. Hope this helps

----------


## heavensdoor

> whats up fellas, my 1st post. question is during a routine drug test for employment is steroids tested


  :Bath:  Hey im a Safety man,and we never look for juice,as far as i know the Docs dont But if your Liver enzymes are up they wont really wont you in a plant because there is so much there that is poison to the liver and they dont want to buy you a new one,if its a plant they most likely check your liver always use your flax seed oil and stay off caffine
that slows your liver down,  :Strong:

----------


## NotVinDiesel

I've been trying to find a definition of what exactly t3 is/does, etc. and can't locate it. Can anybody help me out on this? I know it's a fat burner, but is it a steroid , or can it be bought at GNC's, etc.?

----------


## clockworks

> I've been trying to find a definition of what exactly t3 is/does, etc. and can't locate it. Can anybody help me out on this? I know it's a fat burner, but is it a steroid, or can it be bought at GNC's, etc.?


what it is (cytomel , a thyroid hormone, burns fat):
http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugpr...php?steroid=15

cycling and dosages:
http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...p?threadid=766

yay, i finally helped someone...=P

-- clocky baby

----------


## austinragaholic

passyourdrugtest.com thats all i have to say

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump. (For me to find later)

xxample, xxt3

----------


## dr.fit

What about arimidex or other anti estrogens...Can they test for it?

----------


## jeffylyte

nobody tests for T3. As far as I know not even IOC or USOC. T3 is naturally occuring so if someone was to test for it, it would have to likely look at total T3 amount and T3:T4 ratios to see if there was doping. However,

this even still would be of dubious quality as the T3 is almost totally resorbed in 4 hours once in the blood. Clinical dosing of T3 actually calls for twice or thrice daily dosing to level out the serum levels. this is why doctors prefer T4... its much longer serum circulation time.

----------


## dred

Stanozolol (oral) stays in the body for 17-22 days max. You leave 25 and you sleep quiet as a baby for no anti-doping troubles.

----------


## Capone1153

what about clenbuteral and ephedra?? how long do those stay in your urine for??

----------


## Casanova33

i believe clen is out in 4-5 days

----------


## Casanova33

while we are talking about testing. i know hcg is banned by the ncaa, but how long is it detectable.

----------


## NewBreed

HCG is detectable in the next two piss-samples,then it´s out.

----------


## justinram

What would be the best steriods to take for mass and size, but also gets out of your system the fastest

----------


## GREAT

T3 is a classified drug right? Is it even considered a controlled substance?
Just curious as to know the legal aspects of it. thanks!

----------


## anabolic_king

> Stanozolol (oral) stays in the body for 17-22 days max. You leave 25 and you sleep quiet as a baby for no anti-doping troubles.



umm, you couldnt be more off...give yourself a 6month clearance...winny is known for stayin in the system for extremely long times..hence all the olympic winny test failures...you dont go to the olympics unless you think you met your clearance times..

----------


## TKISS

[b]hey Guys I Just Wanted To Know If They Test For This In The Nypd Police Test Physical?

----------


## Random

what about natural shows? do they test the same way? i plan on using T3...

----------

